# Kebele Co-op



## strung out (Jul 2, 2014)

Just a preliminary question really...

Anyone involved in it/know people involved in it? I'm planning something with like minded individuals and we may be looking for a venue to hold a daytime event later this year. Would need to be big enough for 15-40 people (not sure exactly how many at the moment), with separate rooms for breakout sessions etc.

I know I could find all this out by contacting them direct, but I thought I'd ask here in case anyone had direct experience/knowledge/contact.

Cheers!


----------



## xenon (Jul 2, 2014)

Not sure directly. Place I volunteer at does their network and I know a bloke who uses their art studio. Will ask him who you can contact re rooms and so on.


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2014)

I think it would be too small. What about Easton Community Centre?


----------



## strung out (Jul 2, 2014)

Geri said:


> I think it would be too small. What about Easton Community Centre?


That could be a decent alternative, I'll check it out and see what others think. I think the reasoning behind Kebele was due to the project having a radical lean to it. I'm pretty useless at knowing about venues etc in Bristol though, so open to other suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## Geri (Jul 2, 2014)

Easton Community Centre is very radical.


----------



## strung out (Jul 2, 2014)

Ta, looks like it might be more appropriate. Thanks for the info


----------



## xenon (Jul 2, 2014)

Maybe Café Keno too. They er, do stuff.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2014)

Another vote for ‘Kebele's probably way too small’ - there's the front of it, the café bit, then there's two back rooms (upstairs are bedrooms). So perhaps space for a dozen or so people to have a meeting together, but not much more than that. ECC definitely would seem more suited to your needs. (Or maybe Malcolm X or St Werburgh's CC? Or the Albany?)


----------



## strung out (Jul 2, 2014)

Great, cheers all.

At the moment, I'm not sure how many people there would be - a similar event in London attracted 40+ people recently, but that's London.

It would be for librarians who are interested in radical politics as a way to meet, brainstorm and think about how to enact radical initiatives through the profession. Wiki page here for anyone interested http://radicallibcamp.wikispaces.com/Welcome+to+the+Radical+Librarians+Collective


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2014)

strung out said:


> It would be for librarians who are interested in radical politics as a way to meet, brainstorm and think about how to enact radical initiatives through the profession. Wiki page here for anyone interested http://radicallibcamp.wikispaces.com/Welcome to the Radical Librarians Collective



First rule of Library Club is SHHHHHHHH!


----------



## strung out (Jul 2, 2014)

There's even a twitter :lol:


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 10, 2014)

Not sure whether or not that body was around in that form when I was in the library profession (prior to 2008) but fair play to it! 

Hope the event goes well strung out  ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 10, 2014)

There is the place om greenbank road opposite the greenbank, part of the organic veg shop. They hold keep fit and markets. And stuff there. Talk to john or shae.


----------



## strung out (Jul 10, 2014)

It's only been going a year or so, started up north (Bradford I think) before moving to London. This would be the third meeting, but it's all moving very slowly at the moment


----------



## JTG (Jul 24, 2014)

Are ECC still being twatty employers?


----------

